# Tute on Updating Nod32 Offline



## saROMan (Feb 8, 2007)

*Note : You Will Need a Net Connection Where the Updates have to be downloaded 1st*

Ok 1st Step :

Install Nod32 On Friends PC/College/Office/Netcafe
*www.imagemule.com/uploads/1w9CP.jpg
[IF you already have NOD installed Then Move On .. ]

2nd Step

Get this Offline Updater Tool

*www.imagemule.com/uploads/2SIBv.jpg

From Here 

```
*rapidshare.com/files/15470685/NOD32_Update_Generator_0.1.8.rar
```

Step 3
Update Your Nod32 Antivirus ..Run this Tool Where Nod32 is installed And Give the Path for Update Files 2 be created ....The Tool will Recompile the Update Files and give you the "nup" files like this

*www.imagemule.com/uploads/3AOTq.jpg

Step 4 

Ok your Work with Internet is Done....Just Copy these Nup files to ur USB/CD ..and Paste them in your Offline PC

Step 5

Go to the Settings of NOD32 of your Offline PC..and Add the Path where ur Update Files  are stored ..
*www.imagemule.com/uploads/5ovaq.jpg

*www.imagemule.com/uploads/4gIkF.jpg

Step 6 ..

all Done ..you have a Fully Updated NOD32 AV...
*www.imagemule.com/uploads/6sj7w.jpg
Njoy

Braught to you by  
*www.imagemule.com/uploads/eli-sig9Let.jpg


----------



## dfordigit (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks! I will definately try this.
__________
Can you send the file NOD32_Update_Generator_0.1.8.rar at   dfordigit@yahoo.co.in  ? As i am unable to download it from rapidshare. Next time please submit any file to 4shared.com. It is easy to retrieve, Here you can search also for any file!


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Repped you.


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks a lot .. very much useful


----------



## hidayath7 (Jun 13, 2008)

ca u plz send the nod 32 updatewr link i cant download from this link ...?
Thanking u
hidayath


----------



## hullap (Jun 13, 2008)

^ bumped


----------



## trublu (Jun 13, 2008)

^lolz


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 13, 2008)

is this legal? cause the first search result i get when i google "NOD32 Update Generator" is a piratebay link...i am not questioning you guys using illegal software, cause most of us do, but are you allowed to post stuff like this here?!!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 13, 2008)

Not everything in piratebay is illegal.

new link :

*rapidshare.com/files/85192350/N32UPGenV3x-EN.exe


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Tutorial for updating that AV. I was looking for something like this.

@ dheeraj_kumar - thanks for uploading that file .


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 17, 2008)

I am seeing here these illigle activities.
i am most wanted and if these links and post will not remove by admin, i will complain it to node 32.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 18, 2008)

Reported


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 18, 2008)

Seems the admin is sleeping.
i am also going to start threads like this.
any exceptions?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 18, 2008)

> I am seeing here these illigle activities.
> i am most wanted and if these links and post will not remove by admin, i will complain it to node 32.





> Reported





> Seems the admin is sleeping.
> i am also going to start threads like this.
> any exceptions?



Prove that this is illegal. This is completely within NOD32's user agreement. This is not warez, nor this is any illegal activity. This is simply a method to update NOD32 on machines without an internet connection. The file I uploaded does nothing illegal, it repacks the update files into a form that can be used on another computer. If you have a reason to believe this is illegal, shoot.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 19, 2008)

Harry pottor
it is illigle because you are trying to update it without the permission of company. and also using crack from piratebay and rapidshare.
nod 32 allows only online update to their original users. hi hi hi...


----------

